# Amt Bc1 bass crunch or darkglass b7k



## iron blast (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey guys I'm not sure if anyone has had the chance to compare both pres yet but from my understanding they both are capable of mix/blending a clean and overdiven sound in a similar way The Amt uses an actual tube tho am I correct? Does anyone have any opinions or comparisons between the two?


----------



## iron blast (Jul 30, 2012)

Im shocked no one has tried both or has any oppinions?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 30, 2012)

AMT is not a terribly common name in the US... and the B7k is incredibly expensive. And, this is not a bass-centric board. You'd have better luck asking on Talkbass (where people own the B7k, and might have actually tried the AMT stuff.)

Also, the B7k uses tubes as well, if I remember right.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 30, 2012)

I receive my Darkglass (hopefully) this week and will do a review. Blending...I don't know. I didn't think it could. 
It has a parallel output which is clean so you could use both at once but that's two cables.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 30, 2012)

Well what kind of tone are you interested in if your considering dropping that much money on a darkglass? Who has a similar tone to what you want?


----------



## iron blast (Jul 31, 2012)

I have tried a Darkglass and dig it, I'm just looking for some solid grinding bass overdrive that has a clean blend. I know Alex Webster and Nolly both rave about the darkglass and Fred is always telling me to check out Amt's stuff. Both pedals are fairly new and have similar features. I am just wanting to see how a Amt's bc1 compares to it if that makes sense. Heres a vid of darkglass oh and a cowboy


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 31, 2012)

IMO, the clean blend is completely unnecessary if you have a good overdrive. It's very hard to balance the two signals live, and the subtleties get lost in the mix.


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 31, 2012)

The B7K does have a valve in it, yes.

As mentioned above, you can use the parallel output from the B7K to output a clean signal from your bass (there's also a DI out too) so you can mix a dirty and a clean sound at the same time for recording or live. The blend just controls how much dirt you are throwing into your main signal path output, so if it's almost like a second gain knob. If you drop it low, you can just use the pedal as a 4 band EQ pedal.


----------



## TMM (Jul 31, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> IMO, the clean blend is completely unnecessary if you have a good overdrive. It's very hard to balance the two signals live, and the subtleties get lost in the mix.



+1 on this, from recent experience.

I can't speak to the Darkglass, but the AMT BC-1 was pretty lackluster and sackless, for lack of a better term. It didn't sound horrible, but it was pretty sterile. A total divergence from their guitar pedal pre's, which seem to be pretty , judging from the 2 I own.

In a similar price range, I'd recommend checking out the EWS Tri-Logic II and Tech 21 VT Bass.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 30, 2012)

Well I went ahead and snagged the Amt Bc1 I found one on sale. Im going to save for a Darkglass too so Ill be able to compare both and post a review.


----------

